# Bag limit versus possession limit



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Can someone explain the difference between "daily bag limit" and "possession limit"? My understanding has always been that possession limit included anything in your freezer and that you had to at least consume some of that if you hit your limit before going out and hunting for a given species again. 

For example, if I shoot 10 grouse over a weekend I can't just go out and shoot number 11. I have to eat some of what I have first.

Am I interpreting the law incorrectly?

Thanks.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You have it right. Possession is just that no matter if it's in your pocket or freezer.

One of the most violated game laws especially pertaining to fishing. What ever the possession limit is on a species means just that....can't have over the possession limit in the freezer....


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Can someone explain the difference between "daily bag limit" and "possession limit"? My understanding has always been that possession limit included anything in your freezer and that you had to at least consume some of that if you hit your limit before going out and hunting for a given species again.
> 
> For example, if I shoot 10 grouse over a weekend I can't just go out and shoot number 11. I have to eat some of what I have first.
> 
> ...


Yes. There is a daily limit and total in possession limit. Total of all daily limits cannot exceed the number in possession. If you shot 5 on Saturday, then you are finished for the day. If the next day you shoot 5 more you have now met the limit for the day and the total number in possession. If you eat 2, then you can shoot 2 more on another day. There are different limits for zones 1 and 2 than in zone 3.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

The above is correct.. Thanks guys.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

wally-eye said:


> You have it right. Possession is just that no matter if it's in your pocket or freezer.
> 
> One of the most violated game laws especially pertaining to fishing. What ever the possession limit is on a species means just that....can't have over the possession limit in the freezer....


 Read page 5 of the fishing law digest. Fish possession is twice that of bag limit.( new this year) The way I read it you may have three limits before you have to eat a limit.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

petronius said:


> Yes. There is a daily limit and total in possession limit. Total of all daily limits cannot exceed the number in possession. If you shot 5 on Saturday, then you are finished for the day. If the next day you shoot 5 more you have now met the limit for the day and the total number in possession. If you eat 2, then you can shoot 2 more on another day. There are different limits for zones 1 and 2 than in zone 3.


So say I have 10 grouse on me and return home in Zone 3, am I now over possession limit even though I legally took the birds in Zone 1 or 2 and was not over possession limit there?


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

fathom this said:


> Read page 5 of the fishing law digest. Fish possession is twice that of bag limit.( new this year) The way I read it you may have three limits before you have to eat a limit.


So, if you can catch 5 walleye a day, and the possession limit is twice that, 10, than you can't have three limits. Your possession limit includes the daily limit, so after you have 10 you can't fish any more. Luckily I have lots of family that likes fish!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

omega58 said:


> So say I have 10 grouse on me and return home in Zone 3, am I now over possession limit even though I legally took the birds in Zone 1 or 2 and was not over possession limit there?


I think you would be ok based on where you acquired the birds. No one is going to go through your freezer and count your birds unless you are doing something much more serious.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

fathom this said:


> Read page 5 of the fishing law digest. Fish possession is twice that of bag limit.( new this year) The way I read it you may have three limits before you have to eat a limit.





rico1391 said:


> So, if you can catch 5 walleye a day, and the possession limit is twice that, 10, than you can't have three limits. Your possession limit includes the daily limit, so after you have 10 you can't fish any more. Luckily I have lots of family that likes fish!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


You can have 2 limits (taken on different days) processed, (frozen, cured, canned....) with one limit fresh. Total--3 daily limits in your possession.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

That is per licensed hunter or fisherman in the household. If you want to have 20 partridge in the freezer make sure that the wife buys a license. If you have 4 small game licenses in the household then you should look into buying an extra freezer for all of fish and game that you can legally posess. Legally each person is supposed to kill their own. In other words you cannot shoot 10 more birds for your wife, if you already shot your 10.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I just asked this in Hunter Safety last Friday evening to 32 students as young as 10 years old.

Funny, I have never met a kid yet that can't differentiate between daily and possession. I guess some people grow into that. 

:sad:


----------

